# Red Shank



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Finally getting closer and closer to these frustrating little shits. Lovely wee birds though with a very comical gait.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Another set of some cracking shots...

Look at that beautiful seaweed too...

I need to get my ass to the beach, I really do:whip:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Another set of some cracking shots...
> 
> Look at that beautiful seaweed too...
> 
> I need to get my ass to the beach, I really do:whip:


Cheers dude. I didn't even know we got red shank down on the beach. Now that I have spotted a couple I'm seeing more and more each day. Fun birds to sit and watch for a while.


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi fergie great looking photos


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking good, are you using photoshop or similar to publush these?


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Lovely shots, as always! You know, I might have to come and clean your dog and paint the fence if I can go and see where you take all these shots at!

What camera is it you're using again? Cute little birds too


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Freakinfreak said:


> Lovely shots, as always! You know, I might have to come and clean your dog and paint the fence if I can go and see where you take all these shots at!
> 
> What camera is it you're using again? Cute little birds too


Fence is painted and Oscar is going for a good scrub tomorrow. You are too bloody late! But where I go to take all these pics is just round the corner from my house.

I live just behind where you can see the two P+O boats and took those pics where you can see the tower on the right of the pic jutting out into the sea a bit


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Long way down said:


> Hi fergie great looking photos


Cheers mate.



Whosthedaddy said:


> Looking good, are you using photoshop or similar to publush these?


Just cropped and sharpened using GIMP. Other than that they are pretty much as they were taken.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

fergie said:


> Just cropped and sharpened using GIMP. Other than that they are pretty much as they were taken.


Thats what I need, just something to crop and make subtle adjustments.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Thats what I need, just something to crop and make subtle adjustments.


GIMP's not a bad tool but it does have it's limits but it's great to practice with. I have learnt a lot in the past year using it.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely pics, really like the in flight one


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

xvickyx said:


> Lovely pics, really like the in flight one


Ta Vicky.


----------

